# Apple App: Aperture- Did you use it?



## Meshal (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Macbook and I was looking for a software that it does HDR, image enhancing, organizing and watermarking.

The best choice i found is Aperture from apple.









I just downloaded 30 days trial (199$ for the complete app)

the software looks amazing.. and Im always using iPhoto.. so Apreture looks the best alternate for me 








My question is, did anyone use it?
and if yes, how is the enhancing tools? 
did anyone try the HDR plugin for aperture?

..
thanx in advance


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Jun 7, 2010)

I currently use Aperture 3, and love it. Is that what you were wondering?

Haven't messed with any of the HDR plug ins...


----------



## Meshal (Jun 7, 2010)

Santa Gertrudis said:


> I currently use Aperture 3, and love it. Is that what you were wondering?
> 
> Haven't messed with any of the HDR plug ins...


 
Hi Santa..

i wanted to know about the enhancing tools..

for example, did u try to change the exposure of any of ur images? have u ever played with the white balance? stuff like that..

and also, how is the face recognition tool in the app.. i read that it can distribute ur pictures based on faces..

thanx


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh ok, I gotcha. Yes, I have messed with most of the adjustments, brushes and such. I've been very happy with how everything turns out! Very user friendly! More so than Lightroom in my opinion. I have not messed with the face recognition, however. Sorry!


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 14, 2010)

Is aperture a good substitute for photoshop elements or lightroom. I own (a not so new) Powermac G4 and am planning to raid my bank account for some software. But I am not sure if Aperture has any good photo enhancing qualities...

Can you compare it to photoshop or is it something completely different?


----------



## Storky1980 (Jun 16, 2010)

I cant say i am very experienced in either, just sorta played around with both lightroom and aperture, they seem quite similar, more so than photoshop and aperture.

But basically aperture seems to me a beefed up version of iphoto so it would probably be an easier jump than to something completely different.


----------



## DrongoPhoto (Jun 17, 2010)

All I use is Aperture 3 and I love it.  They bill it as a direct competitor for Lightroom.  I get compliments on my retouches/enhancements (I show a before and after) almost every time I deliver a gallery.  Also, I feel like I learned 90% of what I needed to know in the first couple of days.  It's a very powerful program once you start digging into it, and you get to keep the iPhoto interface.  I haven't used the HDR plugins.

FYI, Aperture 3 eats up RAM and you need a solid graphics card.


----------



## Storky1980 (Jun 17, 2010)

DrongoPhoto said:


> FYI, Aperture 3 eats up RAM and you need a solid graphics card.



Forgot to mention that, I'm gonna be upgrading my RAM when i get home (not simply because of Aperture) but i do often get that spinning beachball while I'm using it


----------



## Tinstafl (Jun 22, 2010)

I love Aperture 3. It works seamlessly. I have photomatrix and use that for HDR. It is great and you can import your whole IPHOTO collection too.  The have updated it a couple times already. It screams in my Imac 27 inch quad core.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 22, 2010)

DrongoPhoto said:


> FYI, Aperture 3 eats up RAM and you need a solid graphics card.



Oh bugger... I own a 6 (or is it 7?) Year old Powermac G4, which is not very fast... I cleaned it out just recently. Removed all old programs and clutter. (I can't repair the disk (which is actually necessary) because I don't have the system disks anymore...)
But it is still quite slow. And I'm still running Tiger (have no dvd drive, so can't update to leopard...)

Maybe use the money for a new Mac first and bother about Aperture later....?:cry:


----------



## chitownDSLR (Jun 24, 2010)

I downloaded both of the trial softwares Plugins for Aperture 3 HDR Rendering.  Both of them had issues, atleast in the demo trial format...

The HYDRA HDR Plug in for A3 returned great light results but loss of detail in my photos after rendering and saving..

The Photomatix Plug in looks worlds better than the HYDRA, but often creates corrupt photo files and displays them on the screen as a smear of the photo and not what I was looking for.  Im going to uninstall and reinstall the Photomatix but the HYDRA has been less than acceptable for HDR.


----------

